
Facebook Closes 5 Accounts Tied to Russia-Like Tactics in Alabama Senate Race - anonlurking
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/22/us/politics/facebook-suspends-alabama-elections.html
======
igravious
This got no traction, I have submitted a Washington Post version of it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18775696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18775696)

